# Tekken 3 ONLINE !



## pirates1323 (May 28, 2007)

*www.fotoszok.pl/albums/userpics/tk3onlineqr6.jpg

DOWNLOAD:
*rapidshare.com/files/33596205/tekken3online.rar

Install Notes:

Before you start, first you should set steering. To make that open ePSXeCutor than click (right button)
on the icon of TK3Online, and choose Quick configure -> Options -> Start ePSXe for pad configuring,
than Config -> Game Pad -> Pad 1.
Attention! Don't configurate Pad 2.

*Not illegal*

~~~~~~~~~~


----------



## maskorama (May 28, 2007)

hv ya tried da thng mate....
wrks or nt ??
da source site 's german gibberish....aint translating da whl thng....
wrkd 4 ya?


----------



## pirates1323 (May 28, 2007)

yea its workin ... but its slow on my 256 kbps connection... u need high upload speed and download speed ...to play ... may be min upload 512kbps and download 512 kbps


----------

